# International Tractors 5088 or 3388



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Well its that time of year again, thinking about adding a tractor to the barn. Looking for something to pull the Great Plains 15' No Till drill. The JD 2955s work well on the level ground and can manage on the hills. Looking for something that can go right on up and around the hills without tearing up existing grass. Just need a bit more horsepower. Have considered duals but they will still disturb some grass. We like the green tractors; Jeff grew up with the red ones and as crazy as prices are these days the red has a bit of advantage. 

We don't know anyone that have either so can't get first hand info there. We Tractor Data almost daily but that isn't what we need to know. (Right here I'll add that the 3388s don't look like a tractor to me and I've said it has too many moves for me to want to use but will save that for a lighthearted post later.)

The newcomer tractor would be for the no till drill and hay roller. Would they work with a large square baler if we ever wanted to go that route? Both 540 and 1000 ptos are a requirement.

So tell me anything and everything you know about them, even the "what you've heards".

Thanks, 
Shelia


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

trade the 2955 for a ~4455? it's still probably cheaper to buy a 5088. They're decent tractors and old enough to be priced right. I've heard that the sentry parts are getting scarce but there is enough 88 series support around to keep them running. Thanks for the post Shelia, I've often wondered if my 85-100hp tractors could handle a 15' no till drill. I've used a JD 8200 on a standard hitch 15' 750 drill. That was plenty of tractor, but i was sure glad to have it when working sidehills. The articulated tractors have plenty of traction and don't disturb the soil when turning although you're not going to find a 540pto other than the 2+2s. No-till drills pull like a tillage tool. Another choice might be to dual the 2955 and trade back down to a 10-12' drill?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

About the only thing the same between a 3388 and a 5088 is the name on the hood, the cab design, and the engine. 3388 is a 2+2 (insert 2+2 joke here) and still uses the TA - H-L-R - 4 speed drivetrain. All good if you learn how to shift the unsychronised 4 speed and are ok with the TA as the only quick gear change. The 5088 has what’s called a Sychro - Tri - Six (STS) transmission that is more user friendly. The basic layout of the the STS transmission became the legendary 18 speed power shift transmission of the Magnum line. Both would do what you need. There would be some argument to go to a 5288 if the price were close to the 5088 as the 52 had the 466 engine vs the 436 and has needle bearings in the spider gears of the differential vs the plain bushings of the 50. 2+2 has the advantage of getting the power to the ground better with its 4x4 driveline.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I was also supposed to ask if the 5088 has improvements/features over a 1086.

Shelia


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

1086 would have the same transmission as a 3388. That transmission design goes back to the 706/806/1206 and was getting rather dated by the time the 86s came around. The cab of a 5088 would be similar to the 1086, same backwards opening doors. I’ve never run either so can’t comment personally, but they aren’t bad cabs supposedly. The 1086 would have an IH DT414 engine (turbocharged 414 cubic inch displacement diesel) and the 5088 has an IH DT436 (turbocharged 436 CID diesel). Both good engines. I think the 5088 has heavier rear axles than the 1086.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Concerning the 86 series cab. I have one and it is not bad inside. Getting in and out isn't the most fun but there are aftermarket upgrades that may make it nicer. Shifting isn't as fun as green. Probably worn but we can leave driveway in high 1 low throttle and do a quick shift to 3rd(1586 only 3 gears 1086 has 4) throw ta and hammer down. Air conditioning doesn't work so can't comment. Layout is pretty good and I have the hyd. seat. That is nice.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I drove my friends IH 986 for 1/2 of a day pulling a field cultivator. Disconnected 986 & attached my JD 4255 & never considered driving 986 again. I disliked trans shift lever & scv lever locations compared to 4255


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

We had a 3388 on the old farm. It was great. I could speed shift without the clutch and no grinding just like in a semi. It had fantastic traction. If you pointed that nose at something it would go there with no problems. It would turn (sharper than you think!) and not disturb the soil. If you miss the tongue on a piece of equipment all you gotta do is turn the steering wheel a little and the drawbar would swing right into where you needed it to drop the pin! Keep the middle driveshafts greased about every other day and the pivot pins and hydraulic steer cylinder bushings too and she's a good solid machine for little money compared to others. I'm probably biased but I loved that thing. Nothing has ever ridden better across a field than that machine. Felt like a Cadillac because of the 4 big tires. If you want to dual it up only put them on the back. Gotta remember that it isn't a "heavy tillage tractor". Consider it a MFWD and everything is fine. Only downfall that I can see is it used more fuel than a 2 wheel drive machine but everything is a tradeoff in life. Pros and cons to everything.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Ox76 said:


> We had a 3388 on the old farm. It was great. I could speed shift without the clutch and no grinding just like in a semi. It had fantastic traction. If you pointed that nose at something it would go there with no problems. It would turn (sharper than you think!) and not disturb the soil. If you miss the tongue on a piece of equipment all you gotta do is turn the steering wheel a little and the drawbar would swing right into where you needed it to drop the pin! Keep the middle driveshafts greased about every other day and the pivot pins and hydraulic steer cylinder bushings too and she's a good solid machine for little money compared to others. I'm probably biased but I loved that thing. Nothing has ever ridden better across a field than that machine. Felt like a Cadillac because of the 4 big tires. If you want to dual it up only put them on the back. Gotta remember that it isn't a "heavy tillage tractor". Consider it a MFWD and everything is fine. Only downfall that I can see is it used more fuel than a 2 wheel drive machine but everything is a tradeoff in life. Pros and cons to everything.


How would it work rolling hay?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You have probably already considered that on the 2+2 design the cab sits on the back, unlike other articulated tractors. This means there are more things passing through the articulation joint that may cause some problems as hours/ time increases.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - if in good shape, the 5088 would be a good tractor. I'm assuming there is a budget number you're trying to stay under. I also think a 1086 is a great tractor and many parts/online help with those. The 3688 is the largest version of the 86 series, falling somewhere between a 1086 and a 986. It would be a simple tractor like the 1086. These have open center hydraulics if that is a concern.

Another color you might consider is MF. We have an 1105 and the 1135 is a good tractor too and has closed center hydraulics. Avoid the 2000 series, but the 3000 series I am to understand are good tractors. We bought our MF from Rudolph Brothers Implement in Rockville IN sigh unseen. It was everything they told us. Take a look-see at their website and reach out to Glen Rudolph - he is a straight shooter IMHO and would understand exactly what you are looking for in a tractor.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

RockyHill said:


> How would it work rolling hay?


I think it would work fine. I see no reason why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

RockyHill said:


> Would they work with a large square baler if we ever wanted to go that route?


Something I want to point out that you may run into should you some day run a large square baler with an IH tractor of that vintage. I have the well worn T shirt to show for this after some years of pulling a 2x3 big square behind an IH 1066. The rated PTO speed on these tractors is below the actual rated HP speed of the engine. So if you are forced to hold to PTO speed (and I would highly recommend NOT running big square balers over PTO speed -- knotter clutches are grief enough as it is), you will find out that you don’t have the power at your disposal that you thought you did. I would think the 466 in the bigger IHs would help avoid this nuisance. I found that in certain rare instances I could run that 1066 out of power. What was so startling was that the CIH 5140 that replaced the 1066 did not run out of power in the same circumstances. Startling, because the 5140 was rated for 95 hp and the 1066 at something like 125. But the 5140 hit full rated power right at PTO speed where the 1066 hit it about 200 engine rpm above rated PTO speed. The 1066 had a hand tied behind his back so to speak. The old IH transmission doesn’t work all that great with a big square baler either. Uneven crop mean either waste capacity of the baler in light crop or do lots of clumsy shifting. The 50 series (50/52/5488) are better suited for the job. They also have the heavier rear end, axle and drawbar better suited for a big square.


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have and have run a 3388 for many years. The traction is great. I pull my fertilizer spreader, planter, grain drills and mowed hay with it. It works very well for every thing that I do except mowing hay. What gearclash said about the PTO speed is correct, 1000 rpm's at the pto is not as close to full throttle as it should be, taking away some of the power needed, especially in tall hay. If you have hills, you will want to leave the T/A in high, as it will freewheel in low, so that reduces the true number of forward gears that you have. You can use the T/A in heavy spots, but you will not want to run it in low all of the time. Also, the 3388 is only 110 hp at the drawbar, that could be a little shy for a big square baler, even a 2x3. And finally, if you have never driven a 2+2, you had better try before you buy. They are MUCH different to drive than any other tractor out there. It takes some getting used to. You sit behind the articulation, so when you are looking behind you, that long nose can be going anywhere!
If you really have your heart set on a 2+2, look at a 6388 or a 6588. Some, if not all had the STS transmission, with no T/A and more useable forward gears.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A 3388 that freewheels in TA has a bad low side lock up clutch. 706 on up do not freewheel in TA if the low side clutch is good.

Also the 6X88 did not have the STS transmission, that came with the Super 70 series, 7X88.


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have seen some of the 6X88 tractors on tractor house with the STS trans. There are none posted there now, but I have seen some. I was amazed, because I was alway under the impression that they were not availible until the 50 and super seventy series.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Shelia, none of these tractors are green. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Shelia, none of these tractors are green. Are you feeling ok?


Uh oh, sometimes we think outside the green box . We have a pretty good idea about the green ones we consider.

Shelia


----------



## KurtS1 (Jun 8, 2020)

This is a 6588 with the STS transmission.









6388 with STS transmission.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Shelia, none of these tractors are green. Are you feeling ok?


Josh, you just knew it would be green


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like a really clean tractor. I'm sure Jeff is pretty picky when he's picking them.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have the "before" pictures; well, the first time Jeff saw it, parts & pieces were scattered (neatly, organized but rough looking) over the seller's shop. We had seen his previous work and Jeff's cousin, the JD trained former service manager, gave his approval of the work that he had the seller do for him. One problem the seller was not able to get fixed (right windshield) but Jeff will probably work on that at some point. 

You need a Kentucky trip to get all the details.

Shelia


----------

